# question about bedroom on Empire Builder



## Scott (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm supposedly getting 32,000 GR points for getting a new credit card. I've made my first purchase and they say the points ought to post "within 8 weeks'. I'd like to book the bedroom (30,000 points) for late June Chi-Seattle on the EB. My fear is that they will sell out before mid feb, when the points post. Can you tell me if the bedrooms usually sell out very early or are there usually some available?

Does Amtrak hold only a few rooms for the freebie --like the cursed airlines do??

Thanks for any info or advice!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 8, 2012)

Scott said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm supposedly getting 32,000 GR points for getting a new credit card. I've made my first purchase and they say the points ought to post "within 8 weeks'. I'd like to book the bedroom (30,000 points) for late June Chi-Seattle on the EB. My fear is that they will sell out before mid feb, when the points post. Can you tell me if the bedrooms usually sell out very early or are there usually some available?
> 
> ...


You are looking at a travel date during the peak season. Amtrak does not hold back any inventory for AGR awards. There is some risk that the bedrooms will sell out. You can check-in with Amtrak by phone now, and again before your points post about how many rooms are still available. One question is whether your departure dates are flexible, because what is sold out one day may not be the day before or after the date you inquire about. Something I have done when I am awaiting point postings and rooms availability is low, is to buy a paid reservation; then when the points post; call AGR; cancel the paid reservation and immediately book an award in the same room that you just cancelled. It is not foolproof. Someone else can grab that room in the short time from cacellation to booking the award that it takes; but this has worked for me at least twice. You also tie up the cost of the paid bedroom from date of purchase through refund. Whatever you do if you use that option, don't obtain paper tickets for the paid reservation. That creates complications with cancellation and your refund.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd be surprised if all bedrooms to Seattle were sold out by mid February, especially if you have some flexibility in dates. If the bedroom is available, you can book in with AGR, even if it's the last compartment on the train. Unlike airlines, Amtrak has no capacity controls for awards. It's one of the best aspects of the program.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 8, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> I'd be surprised if all bedrooms to Seattle were sold out by mid February, especially if you have some flexibility in dates. If the bedroom is available, you can book in with AGR, even if it's the last compartment on the train. Unlike airlines, Amtrak has no capacity controls for awards. It's one of the best aspects of the program.


Great point on the absence of capacity controls on the number of award tickets allowed. This is a superb perk.


----------



## amamba (Jan 8, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> I'd be surprised if all bedrooms to Seattle were sold out by mid February, especially if you have some flexibility in dates. If the bedroom is available, you can book in with AGR, even if it's the last compartment on the train. Unlike airlines, Amtrak has no capacity controls for awards. It's one of the best aspects of the program.


I'm contemplating an EB trip in July and for many of the dates I have been looking at, bedrooms are completely sold out or are only 1 or 2 left on the train. 1st two weeks of July, 2012, to be exact.


----------



## scott (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, all! Good advice about paying now for the room and then cancelling and rebooking. I may just do that.

Cheers


----------



## alben (Jan 9, 2012)

Scott said:


> I'm supposedly getting 32,000 GR points for getting a new credit card.


Was that a targeted offer? The current public offer is a Chase Mastercard with 12,000 signup bonus points.


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2012)

alben said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm supposedly getting 32,000 GR points for getting a new credit card.
> ...


the offer I got was for 32,000 points. CHASE better honor it!


----------



## amamba (Jan 10, 2012)

My H has the AGR mastercard (not me), and when I log into AGR I see the offer for 32K points for opening up the credit card.

I should probably just open one up, but then I heard about the sapphire deal so I am thinking of getting that card instead.


----------



## scott (Jan 11, 2012)

So is it best if I make the booking for the bedroom on the phone with a real Amtrak agent or online?? Or does it make any difference. I thought it might be faster to get the refund and rebook the room using my points if I worked through the agent. Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 11, 2012)

Scott,

You cannot make a sleeper reservation using points on the website, you must call an agent. So once you have enough points in your account, call up AGR (not the regular Amtrak number) and have that agent take care of everything.


----------



## scott (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, Alan. Will do. I'm sure looking forward to a bedroom even though the roomettes are cute.


----------



## Amy (Aug 4, 2012)

The 32K points will post a few days after your billing date. I was able to book a sleeper car in July on the California Zephyr only 3 weeks prior to departure.


----------

